# Bridged networking (for Xen) on a remote server

## svoop

Hi

I'm setting up Xen 4 on a remote server and can't wrap my mind around the bridged networking. I have separate static IP addresses for the host Dom0 as well as for each of the three guest DomU (all running Gentoo).

The automatic scripts in Xen 3 created and renamed all kind of interfaces (xenbr, peth, veth, vif), but Xen 4 dropped these scripts for good. Some of the "HOWIDIDs" I found describe a simpler approach with just one bridge xenbr0 with eth0 on one end. Not so sure about the other end though, can multiple vifs sit on the other end of xenbr0?

I have to admin that my networking knowledge is minimal. Maybe someone with more insight could help me out here? Or someone running a similar setup? My goal is to have all four Doms to communicate through the only network card installed eth0 but each to listen to it's own public static IP.

Thanks a lot for your help!

----------

## Xenoist

This is a bit tricky.

I use xen-4.1.3 with blktap on an intel modular server and some i7 testing machines.

Files to look at: 

vi /etc/xen/scripts/network-bridge-wrapper 

/etc/xen/scripts/network-bridge "$@" vifnum=0 netdev=eth0 bridge=xenbr0

Needs eth0 not peth0 if peth0 is set the interface would be named ppeth0!!!

vi /etc/xen/scripts/network-bridge

disable 

#    if [ `brctl show | wc -l` != 1 ]; then

#        return

#    fi

new syntax with udev !

vi /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

KERNEL=="eth*", ATTR{address}=="11:11:11:11:11:11", NAME="peth0"

 vi /etc/conf.d/net

config_peth0="null"

bridge_xenbr0="peth0"

config_xenbr0="10.1.1.1/24"

#brctl_xenbr0="setfd 0 sethello 1 stp off"

routes_xenbr0="default via 10.1.1.111"

dns_servers_xenbr0="10.1.1.111"

dns_domain_xenbr0="domain.tld"

rc-status

net.peth0                                                                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

net.xenbr0                                                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

net.eth0 is not added to default but still available for debug

 vi /etc/xen/xend-config.sxp

#(network-script network-bridge)

(network-script network-bridge-wrapper)

blktap:

http://lists.xen.org/archives/html/xen-devel/2012-04/msg00583.html

ftp://ftp.enjellic.com/pub/xen/

Works with kernel 3.6.8 and xen 4.1.3.

In a few weeks i set up an Overlay with tis stuff.

iscsitarget is buggy too.

Only svn version is usable with new kernels.

http://gpo.zugaina.org/sys-block/iscsitarget

wget http://gpo.zugaina.org/AJAX/Ebuild/2207108 -O iscsitarget-9999

----------

## svoop

@Xenoist: Thanks for your hints, I'll give it a shot later today!

----------

## svoop

 *Xenoist wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In a few weeks i set up an Overlay with tis stuff.
> 
> iscsitarget is buggy too.
> ...

 

What do you mean with the last sentence, just in reference to iscsitarget or in general? (I'm on kernel 3.5.7 and xen 4.1.1.)

----------

